# Allgemein:Spiele updaten



## herethic (26. November 2009)

Hi ich hab 2 fragen zum Updaten von spielen.
1.Welche Patch soll ich mir jeweils runterladen,aller nacheinander oder immer nur den letzen.
2.Gibt es ein Programm das Automatisch spiele updatet?


----------



## boerigard (27. November 2009)

thrian schrieb:


> 1.Welche Patch soll ich mir jeweils runterladen,aller nacheinander oder immer nur den letzen.


Das hängt ganz vom Spiel.
Zwei Beispiele:
Call of Duty World at War muss man schrittweise updaten: erst der Patch auf 1.1 dann auf 1.2 immer weiter bis man auf den aktuellsten Patch 1.7. kommt.
Stalker Clear Sky zb. arbeitet mit Sammelpatches, dh. der aktuelle Patch enthält alle vorherigen Patches. Da reicht der aktuelle Patch.

Aber so was sollte immer in den Patch-Notes stehen, ob es sich um einen Sammelpatch handelt oder welche Voraussetzungen (vorherige Patchversion) nötig sind, um den aktuellen Patch aufzuspielen.



> 2.Gibt es ein Programm das Automatisch spiele updatet?


xfire Xfire - Gaming Simplified soll so was eingebaut haben. Ob das Programm nun nur die Patches runterlädt oder auch installiert, weiß ich nicht. Ich hab mich mit dem Programm nie weiterbeschäftigt.


----------

